# I think i am in love ...



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

what do you guys think of this guy?

Ad: Gelding, Roan, Blaze & rear socks, Age: 11, 16.2H, 1200 lbs, AQHA, Foaled: 1998, Beautiful, big, red roan gelding. Safe, sweet, and sound . By Artful Move. Done a bit of everything, ready to show breed shows now - in hunter under, eq., and showmanship. Did dressage, trail riding, and some jumping with former owner. Started in trail and horsemanship as well.

Other Ad: Sweet, talented, big gelding by Artful Move. Sane, sound and ready to start showing quarter horse shows. Mostly has been trail rode, shown at open shows and done some dressage. Very pretty and well built, he will do great in halter as well. Ready to show in showmanship, hunter and eq. Started in trail and horsemanship. Great horse to be around, not spooky, loves attention. Big horse that is very willing. Can go in any direction - show or pleasure, english or western.

Video and pics on YouTube -


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

i love him!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He is a really cute horse, but here's my observations; He's sickle hocked, long backed, and downhill built. He appears to be really short strided in the rear end, and almost lame on the right rear leg. He also appears to be a really rough ride...that could be just the rider that's on him, but I don't know, I see alot of back movement on his part, and his choppy short strides in the rear, definitely don't improve his movement any. He is a very foward moving horse, but he is not engaging his hind end.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Agreed with mom2pride. He does look pretty choppy and rough to ride. But also, as she said, it could just be the rider. I think whoever is riding him, needs some more lessons, they were kinda bugging me the way they rode lol. Nothing bad/against them...just had to spill that out there. 

I think, overall, he's a very cute horse.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with what's been said already, with the addition of his neck just looks strange to me - overly long and kind of awkward. I looked at a picture of him and he doesn't look nearly so stretched out and weird in the picture as he does in the video. I'm not sure what's up with that. His tail sure is pretty though.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> He is a really cute horse, but here's my observations; He's sickle hocked, long backed, and downhill built. He appears to be really short strided in the rear end, and almost lame on the right rear leg. He also appears to be a really rough ride...that could be just the rider that's on him, but I don't know, I see alot of back movement on his part, and his choppy short strides in the rear, definitely don't improve his movement any. He is a very foward moving horse, but he is not engaging his hind end.


I actually agree with you. He does appear to be lame if you watch closely in the back end though, especially when she changes directions. That is probably why he is appearing to be a rough ride.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with the other posters. That back end really bugs me and he just moves so uncomfortably. He just doesn't catch my eye at all.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think he would look alot better with my saddle on him and a big ole steer dragging behind! He's also a bunch prettier and 100 lbs lighter than the woman singing the song on the video (Wynonna).


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I also want to add that I thought he was a little lame also but I think after watching it enlarged the video is pausing for just a fraction of a second and making him look off. His head is not bobbing and it is almost impossible for a horse to limp without bobbing his head. He fills in for the girl riding him really well and seems to know what he's doing. The girl on the other hand looks like she is trying to ride both diaganols at the same time. It says something about this horse that he moves along without letting it bother him.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

It isn't me riding so don't pick on the rider please.

I don't think he looks lame and if I do get him he will be vetted first.

Thanks for the opinions. I still like him


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I was just pointing out that the girl isn't covering anything up with her riding. Some horses need a really good rider to perform well and some don't. It is obvious that this horse is pretty pushbutton.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep .. Very true .. I have 2 projects and want somethig that knows what's they are doing to have fun with and even teach my hubby.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I think he is a nice horse too, and I think some of his problem could be training related. To me, he goes like a horse that may have been gadget-ed into his travel and frame, and I don't care for that...

If it were me, I would buy the horse hands down (since you stated you would get him vetted anyway) and go back to the begining and re-train him my (more forward and natrual) way.

I think he is worth a ride for sure at the very least.

...the more horses you try out the more you will find out what it is your looking for!

(One day I would LOVE to have a more 'finished' horse... one day )


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's a pretty horse. : )


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

What do you want him for? I think he's really nice, but if you want him for hunters, he'll do 'alright'. He looks just a tad too fast in the legs at the trot--and doesn't reach far enough under him--to do exceptionally well.

however, he could have a sore back, especially if this is the girl that rides him often. Worth a look of course. He has a heart of gold, that's for sure!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I think he looks beautiful!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I want him to have a solid horse I don't have to be "training" when riding... I have a 6yr old I want to show and he can be a solid horse to take with for her sanity and mine-maybe I can show him a little too so that I can work on me


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate how long and lanky they've made AQHA HUS horses look.

That girl is bouncing all over his back, and she's obviously very stiff and not moving with him, so I don't think it's a matter of the horse being bumpy, etc.

I'm not a fan of him, but he's not the type of horse I'm 'into' either (how they've not so cleverly disguised TBS's as QH's).


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Do I like how he is built as far as being a HUS horse for breed circuit? Yes. Do I think he is show ring ready? No. While the rider is doing him no favors and you would have to ride him to determine where he actually is at, his action is not really correct for the current HUS style. As mayfieldK said he is not stepping under himself enough. I also see way too much knee action in the front, which would probably even out if he were stepping under himself better. I do, however, think that he has the potential to do well. I have seen horses that are not gifted with natural HUS build but manage to do pretty decent because the have solid riders and solid training. I think he is certainly worth looking at but I wouldn't think that he'd be ready to show and win the day after purchase.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry - I missed the second page of posts so some of this is repetive. 

What did you want to do with him? 

I saw some of same things the other posters did; but to me it looks like he was forced into a false frame for QH breed shows; and that the odd movement behind may have been produced by that, and an attempt to develop a WP jog. It bothers me that he doesn't track up at the trot, but if he was ridden differently, that might change. I'd love to see him with his neck above horizontal and his face ahead of the vertical. 

I think the rider doesn't understand how to sit the canter, and that's why she was banging on his back. He was awfully tolerant of it. 

I think if you want an all around pleasure/performance horse, you should go take a look at him or at least ask for other photos and vids. No sure how well he'd do in QH breed shows in the hunter divisions, but that's not really my area of expertise.


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

This horse was at my stable for about 2 months a while back. My trainer was always peeving about how much the horse is on his forehand at all times.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Dylan: is it the rider that is inhibitting him? Since you have seen him in person maybe you could pm me and tell me what you think.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What everyone else said. He is very heaving on his forehand. He most certainly does not track up behind. It is more like he is pulling himself around using his heavy front end. And no, his front end does not move well enough to do really well at the QH shows. They want far less knee.

I kept getting annoyed by his fake tail getting stuck between his legs. Yuck!

Do you have still photos of him that are easier to look at than the still in the video? It is hard to tell how he is put together from that shot (it is so small on the screen).


----------

